
Ask HN: What was the best job you ever had? - rexfuzzle
With the many horror stories about bad jobs&#x2F;bosses on HN, let&#x27;s hear the other side of the stories.
======
rexfuzzle
For me it was as a mechanic on the Dakar rally. I've never worked so hard in
my life, but the experience was unforgettable. Also showed me what a
physically hard day's work can be like.

------
zapperdapper
Labourer on M25 motorway construction. Awesome gang of guys, hard physical
work, operating/driving machines and tools, outside all day, great money...

